# Getting into TUG reviews??



## Harmina (Jun 28, 2005)

The other day I found a link to get me into the Review board.
I can't find it now. I keep getting connected to the closed review board.
Also, I have been a TUG member since I believe 1998. My profile still shows me as a guest even though I have updated my information.
What am I doing wrong??


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 28, 2005)

Harmina said:
			
		

> Also, I have been a TUG member since I believe 1998. My profile still shows me as a guest even though I have updated my information.
> What am I doing wrong??



The old bbs didn't know if you were a TUG Member unless you entered the current TUG MEMBER password in your profile.  This one doesn't either.


----------



## Harmina (Jun 28, 2005)

Now how do I get back into my profile?
I had already tried to get into my profile, but couldn't get to it either.
Sorry for being so computer illiterate.
At least I was still able to get into TUG after all these changes took place while I was on vacation.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 28, 2005)

See this thread in the TUG BBS forum (the proper place to look with questions relating to the bbs itself):
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## anne1125 (Jun 29, 2005)

*What New Review Section???*

OK, so how do I get into the new review section?  I didn't know there was a new review section.  Thanks.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 29, 2005)

anne1125 said:
			
		

> OK, so how do I get into the new review section?  I didn't know there was a new review section.  Thanks.



See if this post helps: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=4707&postcount=6

Moving this thread to TUG General as it is a better fit there.


----------

